# HOW to paint Eldar ( really need help )



## taunoob (Jan 7, 2009)

thinking of doing a Nacretineï paint scheme im really lousy at painting can give me some tips and heres the link to see what the scheme im choosing looks like
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/co...100017&start=2


srry for the really long link and please comment


If u see the picture u must say it looke damn cool


THANKS:victory:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

erm, your link doesn't work for me, any chance of a relinkage? 

But one general point of note is that eldar are a notoriously difficult force to paint due to the smooth and rounded surfaces and all their little gems. So bear that in mind


----------



## taunoob (Jan 7, 2009)

thats what exactly what my local GW shop keeper said i cant do those sexy curves heres another link for it please try it 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ategoryId=400035&pIndex=1&aId=1100017&start=2

Its the blue and white one


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well white is also one of those rare colours which is difficult to work well. So that's already 2 things working against you.

The first thing you should ask is what quality of paintjob do you want to do and how much time do you ideally want to spend per model then you can really judge what techniques to use. As you say you haven't much experience painting i recommend you get ahold of some blue ink. 

Clean all the mold lines off your model first then prime it white and paint your base coat of blue on the helmet then add some watered down blue ink all over the model. If it begins to pool in those areas, clean your brush and dry it then use your clean dry brush to wipe that off. 
Then let that dry apply some watered down white paint to the areas you want to highlight and et voila quick and easy white armour and you've even shaded your blues, i'd recommend touching up around the corners to neaten up the paintjob. As a final step colour in details etc.

If you want to paint it towards eavy metal standard... i'll tell you later  as it's much more time consuming. But this little guide should give you an easily painted playable army quickly.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The blacklining is going to give you the biggest headache. It will be difficult to paint a crisp white and to get the blacklinking down well. 

I would prime the model a color other then white, a dark grey or a black, and then paint the plates seperately, sould like it would take forever but it is better then having to go through with a lining brush after you paint the white. You can also look into dipping your models if you decide to paint them white, that way you only have to touch up the brightest part of the plates and from any distance they will look sharp.

Also paint these buggers in batches and do the same thing on all of them at the same time. It will make them go a bit faster.


----------



## taunoob (Jan 7, 2009)

im not so bad at painting after all my first model every one in the GW store was amazed and i think i can go close to eavy metal plpease write a guide for me 
all the best
thanks


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Toss some pics up of your first model then! We want to see.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

As was said above: the model you are looking at has a black under suit, and white armour plates. That's really going to make this paint job extremely time consuming and tedious.

That said, if you want to try for that dark under suit, I'd still start with a white primer. Do a wash or two of blue over the whole model, and then work with watered down white and shade up to solid white on the armour plates.

Just remember that because you are using watered down white, its going to have a tendency to seep down into those cracks if you hit it wrong. If this happens just suck it out with a clean dry brush and you should be ok.

You may want to add a watered down (50/50) wash of blue in between the first few coats of white. This would only darken your crevices even more, and blend your shading.

You're not going to end up with a "black" under suit, but it will be very dark blue, and from a distance it should look about the same.


----------

